# Steerinage angle sensor reset



## Synthy (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi from Sofia,
I have a big problem with my Nissan. After replacing the steering rack, ESP OFF lights and I don't have ESP. The problem is, that the steerinage angle sensor has to be reset. The car is Nissan Primera P12, but I'm writing here, because the system is the same like on X-trail, with engine QR20DE. The car is P12, 2.0 QR20DE, 2003 year, with ABS and ESP systems, and not all systems uses OBD II, ABS uses DDL protocol (i guess). Over OBD II works only the engine, but the car has OBD II connector, not 14pin Consult. I tried to reset that sensor with NDS II 1.53, but it cannot read ABS system  It was tried with VAG-COM KKL 409.1 cable, because NDS guys report that this software works with that cable and actually it really works (I read the engine sensors successfully), but NDS II doesn't support diagnostics over DDL (it is from its web site - official information)  How can I reset it, and to have again ESP works?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Synthy 
My understanding is that it requires Nissan Consult II software to access it. It may require a trip to a dealership. Are you sure you have ESP ON 2003?


----------



## Synthy (Dec 26, 2016)

Yes of course - I'm sure I have ESP on my 2003 P12  And it worked (before this problem). About the interface from the link - I don't have 14pin connector in the car. The only one is OBD II  Will it work with some adapter, what do you think?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

No idea. Seems to me its a question of nissan software allowing access to the system. If its just a question of resetting the steering angle sensor, there is a method that involves driving the car in a straight line at a speed of 15 km/h or so for a certain number of minutes. If I get the chance I will try and find the procedure for you, but I am sure a bit of googling will uncover it for you. However I am not sure this will work or if it even applies to your situation which involved replacing the steering rack.

http://collision.nissanusa.com/wp-c...ent_Steering-Angle-Sensor-Reset-Operation.pdf

Personally I try and avoid the dealership as much as possible, but I found out in the past that they are pretty much the only place I can go to for an alignment because most garages or shops cannot reset the steering angle for my X trail. Same thing for programming keys.


----------



## Synthy (Dec 26, 2016)

I will try this method with 15km/h. I did try it with higher speed, but without result. Tomorrow (here is an evening now) will try with 15km/h. The mechanic does the alignment, after him I drive the car to the other service for alignment again, but the problem is available. Here, in my country, I prefer to do not go in the official service  I will buy the adapter with Consult II and will try to scan the systems.


----------



## Synthy (Dec 26, 2016)

Hello, and Happy New Year 
FOr me, the procedure with 15km/h doesn't work  Today I will call to Nissan Bulgaria. Wish me good luck


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Happy new year Synthy. Shame it didn't work. Didn't for me either but its hard to find a straight roadway long enough with no stops and that you drive at low speed. I have not found a place that can do it here either other than dealerships.


----------



## Synthy (Dec 26, 2016)

Hello,
the problem was resolved. The angle was 344 degrees over the zero. The mechanic fix it with with diagnostics and after that re-fit the steerinage rack to the steerinage wheel with zero position. Now ESP works fine, finally


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Happy to hear it Synthy. Thanks for reporting back. Glad you can now drive straight!!!


----------



## Dave1985 (Mar 24, 2017)

hi,guy.For Nissan steering angle sensor reset,you can check here:
https://www.car-auto-repair.com/how-to-reset-nissan-steering-angle-sensor-20092014/


----------

